# Today is the big day



## Greg King (May 5, 2007)

1st Dan test for my son ...he has prepared his own nunchaku form.gone over his throws and his escapes ...finished his essay and resume.and you can't see even an oz. of nervousness in him, washed his tidy whity uniform(only for promotions does he wear this paticular one).We are getting ready now to head to the Dojang .Does anyone else find it kind of funny when walking out the door your asking your 13 year old son "do you have all your weapons?"...never thought i would be asking him that.Still getting used to the fact things are going to be different after today...to our family this is a very big deal .......we are having a party after the test ....we are taking him and his friends to his favorite steakhouse.Its going to be about a 9 hour test so i will be posting the results later tonight .I'm sure he will do great and by the end of the day we will be the proud parents of a blackbelt.Kuhnyea :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 5, 2007)

Greg I wish him the best and let us know how he did.


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2007)

Good luck to him on the test!! Please let us know how it went!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, what they said!  And picture - lots of pictures - with the weapons, please!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 5, 2007)

I hope that someday I can ask my children if they have all of their weapons....


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2007)

Good luck to him. Proud father you'll be. :asian:


----------



## Greg King (May 5, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Yeah, what they said! And picture - lots of pictures - with the weapons, please!


 
I will be posting pics as soon as i become a supporting member ,which will be later this week so i'll let you know when they are up


----------



## terryl965 (May 5, 2007)

Greg King said:


> I will be posting pics as soon as i become a supporting member ,which will be later this week so i'll let you know when they are up


 
Glad to hear it Greg moving in the right direction with MT and your son will be perfect and you one proud father


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 5, 2007)

Best of luck to your son! Let us know how it goes. :asian:


----------



## Greg King (May 5, 2007)

We have a 1st Dan in the family.First one in our family history ...and passed with flying colors.He has not taken the belt off all day.Lots of students from the home school came to watch him and the Masters loved his weapons form.The dojang was so crowded it was hard to get good pictures of him but i did the best i could ,and i will post them later....6 years of training ,so far so good.


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to your son - and don't be surprised if he sleeps with his belt under his pillow...


----------



## Miles (May 5, 2007)

Congratulationsto your son (and to you too Greg)!

What did he have to do for his test?

Miles


----------



## terryl965 (May 5, 2007)

Congrats Gregg and what a milestone it must be, I also would like to know his test criteria if you have the time. Remember pics are good mo-matter what so post alot of them


----------



## IcemanSK (May 5, 2007)

That's Fantastic!
Congratulations to your son.... And to his proud parents!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to your son!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations and now his journey can truly begin!


----------



## Greg King (May 6, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Congratulations to your son - and don't be surprised if he sleeps with his belt under his pillow...


 
He did exactly that:ultracool


----------



## bluemtn (May 6, 2007)

*WOOHOO!*  Tell him congratulations for us!  I bet everyone in your family will be on "cloud nine" for a good while.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations to your son


----------



## Laurentkd (May 6, 2007)

*CONGRATS TO YOUR SON!! AND TO YOU AS WELL- BEHIND EVERY GREAT KID ARE GREAT PARENTS!!!*


----------



## IcemanSK (May 7, 2007)

I'm guessing the Schnazzy BB uniform you Kyukido folks have will be his regular garb now, too? 









It's not a very flattering picture of Master Garrison, but it shows off the great dobok!


----------



## jim777 (May 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! That is awesome news


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!  Both to your son for doing such a great job on his test and to the parents for giving him the encouragement and support.


----------



## Greg King (May 7, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I'm guessing the Schnazzy BB uniform you Kyukido folks have will be his regular garb now, too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



That is the "garb" he will be wearing from now on.I know you are unable to see it in this picture ,but on the back of the dobok is a "printed" picture of a dragon and a tiger in black and white. on the new uniforms, which my son will be getting, the picture on the back is now stitched in vibrant colors and is very impressive .and like i said before i will post a pic of the back when i get my supporting membership later this week.just waiting for payday.And to all who posted ,"thank you for your support"(a quote from Bartels & James):ultracool  Oh and GrandMaster Ok Hyung Kim was there as well as Master Garrison,and several other Masters from the area.


----------



## Lynne (May 8, 2007)

Congratulations to our son!  I can't even begin to imagine the hard work and dedication.

I'm jealous of the dobok...that's a very fine dobok!


----------



## mjd (May 10, 2007)

Very nice, fine job on that BB, if you step on the floor you should already be the BB.


----------



## shesulsa (May 11, 2007)

Greg, congrats to your son and to you, proud papa!


----------

